# where is everybody?



## hibiscusmile (Feb 21, 2010)

Boy talk about being alone, no one has been on this forum all weekend, but a few.... where did u all go...? Oh, I know, u all went to the winter olympics!




Why wasn't I invited?


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm here now... ummm....



I think! :lol: 

Have lots to do in the bug room today... again. I've been doing a major cleaning and organizing project in there the past several days. I'm making progress, but it still seems like there's soooo much still to do. I've neglected things like unwashed empty, and inhabited cages, and let them pile up into a mass of confusion until even I couldn't stand it any more in there, lol. :blink: But I'm on it now, and oh so busy! So much to do!  

I took a few days "off" of the computer to catch up on things around the house and bug room. And now I have to catch up on here too! It's neverending!! :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, I've also got a personal life... so.. NO wait that was a lie.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 21, 2010)

haha, know just what u mean Kat! I missed you here and worried about you. Glad to see u were just busy.

and I know u got a life, haha, I mean I know! Really I do!


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2010)

It isn't working well for me. Loads really really slow all day except early in the morning. Took me like three minutes to open this page to reply to you.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 21, 2010)

Then u got more patience that I do, I would of cried and closed window, I can't stand slowness in anything


----------



## ismart (Feb 22, 2010)

I was busy over the weekend attending my best friends wedding! He is now doomed! :hang: :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 22, 2010)

that is seriously not right


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 22, 2010)

ismart said:


> I was busy over the weekend attending my best friends wedding! He is now doomed! :hang: :lol:


 :lol: ...only 50% doomed  

I was busy being sick...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 22, 2010)

my hubby says "excuses are like buttholes" everybodys got one!


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 22, 2010)

ismart said:


> I was busy over the weekend attending my best friends wedding! He is now doomed! :hang: :lol:


From now on he doesn't have the time to be doomed rofl inch: 



hibiscusmile said:


> my hubby says "excuses are like buttholes" everybodys got one!


Wasn't it "opinions are like arseholes, everybody's got one" ?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 22, 2010)

yea, but I didn't want to use that word


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 22, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> From now on he doesn't have the time to be doomed rofl inch:
> 
> Wasn't it "opinions are like arseholes, everybody's got one" ?


No, actually, Hibiscusmile's husband is from the Netherlands, where they are greatly preoccupied with the "nether regions." They speak a language called "Dutch" in them parts (and you thought that it was Hollandaise, didn't you?) and the Dutch word is "aars" (don't tell, I just looked it up). On the other hand, I was once trudging through a German text that contained the word "arsenhaltig*", **which I thought had something to do with constipation but which apparently means "containing arsenic." So there you go. As I have said before, Idolo, you have a serious talent for language. Use it!*


----------



## Orin (Feb 23, 2010)

That's a pretty silly comparison, most people have countless excuses and numerous opinions. Besides I think the comparison is that everyone has one and it stinks.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 23, 2010)

haha, sorry I started that one! bad Orin!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 24, 2010)

Orin said:


> That's a pretty silly comparison, most people have countless excuses and numerous opinions. Besides I think the comparison is that everyone has one and it stinks.


An interesting opinion, Orin, but remember, opinions are like the recurrent laryngeal nerve; everybody's got one.


----------



## Orin (Feb 24, 2010)

You've only got one opinion Phil? Are you working on a unifying theory which attempts to prove that your thousands of opinions are mathematically just one really big (or infinitely heavy and small) opinion?


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 24, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Edit! Oh, how naive am I! I just discovered that folks are using the English slang expression for "anus" instead of the American version because our retarded censor machine renders the latter as ######, but not the former. How absurd!


Haha, it took you a while to find that out eh  

Somehow I find "######" sound alot less disturbing than "butt"


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 24, 2010)

Im waiting for all the new updates to get straightened out. My screen is all screwed up in the upper left hand side which is really bothering me some reason :lol: .


----------

